# /proc/bus/usb

## olivierweb

Bonjour,

j'utilisais sur un vieux micro le logiciel s710 (sources ici) sans problème.

Seulement, je n'ai plus cette vieille installation et sur mon nouveau micro, je n'arrive pas à le faire tourner. Voici l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> usb_set_debug(99)
> 
> usb_find_devices is done
> 
> The Polar USB interface was not found.  Boo hoo.
> ...

 

Il semblerait que ce programme nécessite /proc/bus/usb, mais ce chemin n'existe pas sur mon gentoo utilisant un noyau 3.16.

Mon ancien système utilisait un noyau 2.6, je n'ai pas suivi les changements dans les noyaux, est-il possible d'avoir /proc/bus/usb ?

Merci de votre aide, remarque ou tout renseignement.

Note : je ne suis pas sûr que le programme interroge directement /proc/bus/usb, il est compilé avec libusb.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon ancien système utilisait un noyau 2.6, je n'ai pas suivi les changements dans les noyaux, est-il possible d'avoir /proc/bus/usb ?
> 
> 

 

Avec les mises à jour du noyau, /proc a été déprécié en faveur de /sys, si tu veux voir réapparaître /proc, vérifie que ton kernel est compilé avec CONFIG_PROC_FS.

Dans un premier temps, essaie tout de même de l'ajouter pour voir si çà règle le problème.

En lisant le code, on voit que juste avant cette erreur, une double boucle for imbriquée parcourt les bus USB à la recherche de S710_USB_PRODUCT_ID visiblement sans succès.

Edit: si tu as déjà /proc et qu'il te manque /proc/bus/usb, vu ta version du noyau, il semblerait en effet que CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS ait bel et bien disparu des versions > 3.4 du kernel.

----------

## olivierweb

Merci pour les infos.

Je vais voir si je peux installer un gentoo-sources-3.4.

----------

